# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  مباراه الجماعه vs افريكا سبورت

## قنوان

*مباراه الجلافيط وافريكا سبورت 
دوري الابطال 
بالرغم من انو دا دوري الكبار لكن الشلاقه دي نسوي ليها شنو:ANSmile23:
*

----------


## قنوان

*لزوم ظبطه الكجوجيه وكدا 
البوست دا مشترك بين قنوان وافريكانو مع تمنياتنا لهم بالفشل الباهر
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*يا رب تعادل
بس 1/1
عشان ما يكونوا مغلوبين


لزوم الوطنية وكده
:bluegrab:

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

لزوم ظبطه الكجوجيه وكدا 


البوست دا مشترك بين قنوان وافريكانو مع تمنياتنا لهم بالفشل الباهر



 انا بررررره
:p_fly_drop:
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

يا رب تعادل

بس 1/1
عشان ما يكونوا مغلوبين 

لزوم الوطنية وكده
:bluegrab:



 
:lllolll::lllolll::lllolll::lllolll:
ياحــــــــــاقد
*

----------


## جواندي

*شكلكم كدا حا تجيبو نهايتهم
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*يا شباب سمعت تحت تحت انو فييرا راسو لافي وام سادمبا تعبت تاني والعهده علي الراوي قالو المثني فتح خزان جبل اولياء 
لزوم رش النجيله وكدا نحن جاهزيييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

لزوم ظبطه الكجوجيه وكدا 


البوست دا مشترك بين قنوان وافريكانو مع تمنياتنا لهم بالفشل الباهر



تطير عيشتك يا افريكانو
غايتو ياقنوان كان الجلافيط عملوها وغلبو
انا وانتي الا نشوف لينا بلد تاني
نعمل شراكه ونفتح لينا منبر
نسسسسسسسسميهو
كوج اون لاين

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 5 (5 عضو و 0 ضيف)
africanu , Ehab M. Ali,  , جواندي, رياض عباس بخيت, قنوان






ابحث عن فضولي(ة)


*

----------


## رشيدي

*               دى زكرتنى بزكرى جميله يوم مازمبى ياربى اتكرر المشهد بس ماحنرى رقصت كديابا (اللهم امممممممييييييينننننننن)
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

يا رب تعادل

بس 1/1
عشان ما يكونوا مغلوبين 

لزوم الوطنية وكده
:bluegrab:



الوطنية للعماري السسسسسسسسوبر
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

 انا بررررره
:p_fly_drop:



 ما تلاوز اليوز برجعو ليك
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رشيدي
					

               دى زكرتنى بزكرى جميله يوم مازمبى ياربى اتكرر المشهد بس ماحنرى رقصت كديابا (اللهم امممممممييييييينننننننن)







هسي عليك الله يا رياض .. حاقد أنا ولا أخوي رشيدي ده



:1 (19): اصطحاب ال:Bebe20:

*

----------


## africanu

*اتششششششششششششم
الكزبره وكده
*

----------


## سليمان محمد أدم

*قنوان وأفريكانو أنتو من وين
 افريكانو أنت جنابو قبيل قال ليك شنو ولانسيت
*

----------


## africanu

*:6ma6::6ma6::6ma6:

يارب ده يكون حال حارس مرمي الجلافيط
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سليمان محمد أدم
					

قنوان وأفريكانو أنتو من وين
افريكانو أنت جنابو قبيل قال ليك شنو ولانسيت



هههههههههههههاااااااااااااااي
في داعي للهواء يا سسسسسسسليمان
انسي كيف في زول بنسي كلام الحكومة

تخريمه:-
الله يفرح قلبنا ياسليمان
*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

يا شباب سمعت تحت تحت انو فييرا راسو لافي وام سادمبا تعبت تاني والعهده علي الراوي قالو المثني فتح خزان جبل اولياء 
لزوم رش النجيله وكدا نحن جاهزيييييييييييييييييييييييييييين




خزان جبل أولياء وبس ، رسلنا لي ناس سنار زاطم عشان يقوموا بالواجب !!!
بالمناسبة تحت تحت أخوك عندو حبوبة جد أبو أمو إيفوارية عشان مافي زول يقول لي وطنية ومحل عماري ســــــــــــــــامعين . :p_fly_drop:
كوت إيفوار أحبكم 
إيفواراب للطيش  . 
كل الإيفواراب يجمعوا هنا . :001::180:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

شكلكم كدا حا تجيبو نهايتهم



 طبعا الكلام دا ما عاجبك :c020:
*

----------


## africanu

*الاخضر حلو حلا
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سليمان محمد أدم
					

قنوان وأفريكانو أنتو من وين
افريكانو أنت جنابو قبيل قال ليك شنو ولانسيت



 انا من ساحل العاج:hippy::hippy::hippy:
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Almothanna
					


خزان جبل أولياء وبس ، رسلنا لي ناس سنار زاطم عشان يقوموا بالواجب !!!
بالمناسبة تحت تحت أخوك عندو حبوبة جد أبو أمو إيفوارية عشان مافي زول يقول لي وطنية ومحل عماري ســــــــــــــــامعين . :p_fly_drop:
كوت إيفوار أحبكم 
إيفواراب للطيش  . 
كل الإيفواراب يجمعوا هنا . :001::180:














حبيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــبي

*

----------


## africanu

*نحنا شايطين من اليمين للشمال ياشباب
*

----------


## africanu

*ايهاب
فتلته لينا الصفحة

ههههههههههاااااااااااااااااااااااي
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*نتمني لهلال( السودااااااااااااااااااااااان)النصر لكن لو اتغلبوا لا هلال السودان ولابنعرفوا
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*إيفواراب للطيش 
إنتمي لمنظمة إيفواراب بلا حدود !!!!!
أحب الأخضر ظــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتو . 

*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة النيل
					

نتمني لهلال( السودااااااااااااااااااااااان)النصر لكن لو اتغلبوا لا هلال السودان ولابنعرفوا



 
عاشقة النيل

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

وكفي
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة النيل
					

نتمني لهلال( السودااااااااااااااااااااااان)النصر لكن لو اتغلبوا لا هلال السودان ولابنعرفوا



دة كـــــــــــــــلام شنو دة يا استاذة
:dn3::dn3::dn3:
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة النيل
					

نتمني لهلال( السودااااااااااااااااااااااان)النصر لكن لو اتغلبوا لا هلال السودان ولابنعرفوا





يا رب بس تعادل  1/1

*

----------


## جواندي

*افريكا اسبورت لديه هدف طالما قنوان فاتحة البوست
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

عاشقة النيل

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

وكفي



هههههههههههههههههههههه

:eeh::eeh::eeh:
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*أفريكانو ورياض .. براحة علي الزولة دي

وبعدين شكلها متحسسة عشان أمس ما اتوفقت تجي الغدا

*

----------


## جواندي

*افريكا ديل سرعة جنونية
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

افريكا اسبورت لديه هدف طالما قنوان فاتحة البوست



ان شاء الله يارب
*

----------


## تينا

*الحاصل شنو الصوره مضلمة ياربي الكهرباء قاطعة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

افريكا اسبورت لديه هدف طالما قنوان فاتحة البوست



 
ههههههههههههااااااااااااااي

انا بعيد
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ياشباب دة ملعب دة
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الحكم شكلو قابض
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*تينا جاتكم
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الجلافيط دورو للمشاكل
*

----------


## africanu

*قنووووان
مشيتي وووووووووووووين
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الجلفوط دة بكوريك مالو  كدة
*

----------


## africanu

*الحمد لله
ده قون شنو ده
بقبض في طير
*

----------


## جواندي

*المفروض الحكم يكرت الجلفوط
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*حكم كرشو اكبر منووووو

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ربع ساعة والنتيجة كما هي
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة النيل
					

نتمني لهلال( السودااااااااااااااااااااااان)النصر لكن لو اتغلبوا لا هلال السودان ولابنعرفوا




الســـــــــــــــــودان
:1 (10):

*

----------


## africanu

*الله يسالك ده اوف سايت
*

----------


## قنوان

*الحكم دا ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  طبيعي يا جماعه
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

افريكا اسبورت لديه هدف طالما قنوان فاتحة البوست




والله ياجواندي البت دي لو إتوفقت في البوست دا وناس حبوبتي ديل إتاهلوا عندها عندي إسكراطشي . 
أها ما أبو الرجال عليك الله . 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ياشباب انتو تعبانين ساكت الحكم باع المبارة لصلاح ابليس
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

الســـــــــــــــــودان

:1 (10):



تلج تلج تلج
*

----------


## جواندي

*المذيع الجلفوط ده بلع لع لعلعة جلفوطة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*انتو الحكم ده حفتي
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

الحكم شكلو قابض




قابض شنو يا جواندي؟ 
والله الايقبض علي جمر القضية
 
*

----------


## تينا

*شوفتو الجلفوط ده بنبز كيف طبع دي اخلاقة 
وياافركانو البعمل فية التاج ونمره20 لو كان عندنا كان ...................................
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

قنووووان
مشيتي وووووووووووووين



انا قاعده بس متمحنه في كرشه الحكم دي الزو ل دا كان معانا في الاسكلا ولا شنو:hippy:
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

انتو الحكم ده حفتي



YES
:mhrj:

*

----------


## جواندي

*سادمبا الماسورة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*حنة التاج عمرها مابتعمر
*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

شوفتو الجلفوط ده بنبز كيف طبع دي اخلاقة 
وياافركانو البعمل فية التاج ونمره20 لو كان عندنا كان ...................................



كان الرماد كال حماد . 
تينا مساك سعيد . 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الفريق دة حمام ساكت انا قنعت منو
*

----------


## africanu

*هههههههههههههههاااااااااااااااي

دقو الجلافيط
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*مساوي علي الارض
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Almothanna
					

والله ياجواندي البت دي لو إتوفقت في البوست دا وناس حبوبتي ديل إتاهلوا عندها عندي إسكراطشي . 
أها ما أبو الرجال عليك الله . 



 ههههههههههههههه 
الليله كان اخش اشوتها انا ما بفوت الاسكراتشي دا مثني يا اغراءات تقول لي زلابيه:lolesh:
*

----------


## africanu

*دراويش لاقو مداح

ديل حمام ميت
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المعلق دة رفع لي الضغط والسكري 
دة جاء من وين 
دة مايزيع كورتو بس 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

هههههههههههههههاااااااااااااااي

دقو الجلافيط




مساكين .. شغالين فيهم ضرب شدي
 لمن بقو زي العيال الصغار
 
*

----------


## قنوان

*عمك كامبوس بدا الكواريك محند محند
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الحكم قابض والله مافي اي تسلل قولو واحد
*

----------


## africanu

*ياسسسسسسسسجم  الرماد

ده اوف سسسسسسسسايد

هووووووي الشغلة مبيوعه 
*

----------


## جواندي

*ههههههههههه
الجلافيط قالوا الرووووووووب
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

مساوي علي الارض



:a024::a024:
 والله يارياض شغالين تمثيل 2 حمام ميت
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

الفريق دة حمام ساكت انا قنعت منو



كلامك صاح ، إتلموا التعيس وخايب الرجا 
لكن برضو بقول ليك : :1 (1):

*

----------


## قنوان

*قوين  حررررررررم الحارس هو البايع
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*بلاي جنس حظ
*

----------


## africanu

*سسسسسسسسجم الحلة

ده ملاح شنو
*

----------


## قنوان

*احبببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب  ببببببببببببببببببببباط
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*قنوان ده شنو 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*التعادل بجي بعد شوية انشالله
والله الربراب الليلة يشرب ما يروي

بس قولوا يا رب

*

----------


## africanu

*اشرب تشرب ال........................
*

----------


## قنوان

*انتو مش قلتو عايزنها واحد واحد
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الحكم ابو كريشة مرتشي
*

----------


## africanu

*دراويش لاقو مداح
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ياسسسسسسسسجم الرماد

ده اوف سسسسسسسسايد

هووووووي الشغلة مبيوعه 



قبيييل ماقلنا
*

----------


## africanu

*انتو ديل ناس دروغبا متاكدين
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

قنوان ده شنو 



:dn3::056::mat::mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:014::1 (14)::z3lan1::a32::117::005:
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هوفريق في بلدو ماجاب قون يجيبو هنا
*

----------


## قنوان

*افريكااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااانو
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*[QUOTE=Almothanna;65917][b][color=black]كان الرماد كال حماد . 
:Bebe20::Bebe20::Bebe20:
لما اتعادلوا اتصلو 
الصوت في ولا الكلام بالاشاره كيف امسيت
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ياهو حظ الكيشا
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انتو عاشقة النيل  مشت وين 
ماتكون زعلت مننا 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

انتو مش قلتو عايزنها واحد واحد





انشاللــــــــــــه
 
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

افريكااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااانو



 
نعم يا ليلي

ههههههههههههاااااي 

جواندي من دخل بوست قنوان فهو امن

غير ذلك ماتلوم الا نفسك
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*دة دافوري ماكورة 
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

انشاللــــــــــــه



 ايهاب دخلت خشمك خلاص انا ما مسؤوله من البوست دي لو الجلافيط غلبوا
*

----------


## تينا

*الجلفوط المذيع حالتو صعبة 
لكن شفتو الامواج دي بعد الهدف
.........................
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ياقنوان رايك شنو في تاثير المنشطات عند السفية 
ممكن تعمل كدة اثناء المبارة ؟
للدكتورة قنوان فقط
*

----------


## africanu

*شوت في الزوي يا افريكا سبورت

زولنا داك قاعد سسسساي
*

----------


## قنوان

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههه
ناس الشروق كاتبين افريكا سبورت اول الله يجازي محنهم
*

----------


## Almothanna

*[QUOTE=تينا 
:Bebe20::Bebe20::Bebe20:
لما اتعادلوا اتصلو 
الصوت في ولا الكلام بالاشاره كيف امسيت[/QUOTE]
  ح نضرب ليك بعد التعادل  دا لو في تعادل ، شكرا ع السؤال . 
بالنسبة للصوت : أخوك ألغى الحفلات بتاعتو في الإسبوع دا كلها . 
:a25::a25::a25::a25::a25:
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

ياقنوان رايك شنو في تاثير المنشطات عند السفية 
ممكن تعمل كدة اثناء المبارة ؟
للدكتورة قنوان فقط



باقي ليك يا رياض في زوووول بستفرغ سااااااااااااااااي كدا اساسا دا اول زول دخل المنشطات السودان
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ماشا معاهم حكم اقصد عسل
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة almothanna
					

ح نضرب ليك بعد التعادل دا لو في تعادل ، شكرا ع السؤال . 
بالنسبة للصوت : أخوك ألغى الحفلات بتاعتو في الإسبوع دا كلها . 
:a25::a25::a25::a25::a25:



:001::1 (19)::1 (30):
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الله يستر مع اب كرش ده
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ابيخ شوط في الابطال
*

----------


## قنوان

*ياخ افريكا اسبورت بتاع شنو ديل جنايز سااااااااااااااااااااي خساره القروش الادوها الحكم
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*هق هق هق هق هق
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

ياخ افريكا اسبورت بتاع شنو ديل جنايز سااااااااااااااااااااي خساره القروش الادوها الحكم



شكلو يا بتنا ربنا داير يوفر لي قروش الإسكرااااااااااااااااطشي . 
:p_fly_drop::eeh::wavey:
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*تينا 
ادينا فاتحة
كان ناس افريكا سبورت ديل يعملوها
*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

هق هق هق هق هق



يا أخوانا 
يا أبو مروة 
ألحقوا البت دي 
شكلها إتخنقت من الكورة دي . 
عـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــادي خليك ريلاكس :c020:
*

----------


## قنوان

*اها نطلع ليكم كان الشباب ديل يدرنو خشيت اكج الجلافيط لكن شكلي كجيت ناس افريكا اسبورت 
*

----------


## africanu

*:056::056::056:

قدوره للاسسسسسسسسسماك
المورده راحت شمار في مرقه
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

انتو عاشقة النيل مشت وين 
ماتكون زعلت مننا 



ابحثو معي عن عاشقة النيل
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

انتو مش قلتو عايزنها واحد واحد





انشاللــــــــــــه
 
*

----------


## africanu

*يا قنوووووووووووان
فتحتي بوست احرسيهو للنهاية
:1 (22)::a7rjtne::1 (22)::a7rjtne:
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

:056::056::056:

قدوره للاسسسسسسسسسماك
المورده راحت شمار في مرقه




*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

اها نطلع ليكم كان الشباب ديل يدرنو خشيت اكج الجلافيط لكن شكلي كجيت ناس افريكا اسبورت 



انا عارفك انتي ماكج يا قنوان 
ناس الكج هم :secret::secret::secret:
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

ابحثو معي عن عاشقة النيل



 
نبحث 
ورانا شنو
*

----------


## africanu

*ينصر دينك يارشيد المهدية

دايما مدي سودان المريخ حقو
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الله عليك يا رشيد المهدية يعطي المريخ حقة 
وطلع الجلافيط اي كلام
*

----------


## africanu

*تينا 
قلنا ليها ادينا الفاتحة
قامت متخارجه
تقول قولنا ليها اقري(اية الكرسي)
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*افريكاب ولن نرمي المنديل ...
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الرشيد المهدية: الهلال يعتمد علي الحظ ولا جملة تكتيكية تم تنفيذها
*

----------


## africanu

*ثعلب شنو
ثعلب وعايش في usa
*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

ابحثو معي عن عاشقة النيل



التواجدون الآن في ركن أخبار المريخ : 
Almothanna, acba77, مانديلا-89, africanu, محمد زين العابدين, az3d, الأبيض ضميرك, الاحمر الزنجي, Ehab M. Ali, تينا, د.ابوبكر, جواندي, رياض عباس بخيت, reddish, قنوان

والليلة يا رياض : البت طلعت خلتوا ليك عديل كدا !!!!!!!!!!!!!

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الكورة بدات
*

----------


## africanu

*حاتم التاج
بطل الكورااااااااااااك
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة almothanna
					

التواجدون الآن في ركن أخبار المريخ : 
almothanna, acba77, مانديلا-89, africanu, محمد زين العابدين, az3d, الأبيض ضميرك, الاحمر الزنجي, ehab m. Ali, تينا, د.ابوبكر, جواندي, رياض عباس بخيت, reddish, قنوان

والليلة يا رياض : البت طلعت خلتوا ليك عديل كدا !!!!!!!!!!!!!




خلتو لي لي شنو دة بوست قنوان 
بتكون زعلت منها
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*سبحان الله
خلفة في الاوف 
الحكم يتغاضي عنها
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*:Bebe20::Bebe20::Bebe20:
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*عملتيها ظاهــــــــرة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*دراويش لاقو مداح

البركة في المويه البارده
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*:dn2::1 (1)::1 (1):
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*.
.
.
.
.
.
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*قنوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان

جنبك افريكانو
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*العارض الفتح البوست دا منو دايما بوستاتها بتمشى عكس مانتمنى ونشتهى
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*في واحد من الصفوة معاهم 
دة بكون ذي عاشقة النيل
*

----------


## جواندي

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 9 (8 عضو و 1 ضيف) جواندي, acba77, africanu, Almothanna, Ehab M. Ali, رياض عباس بخيت, وداللعوته, قنوان+
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*معقولة ديل ناس دروغبـــــــــــــــــــــــا
*

----------


## africanu

*قوم تقوم قيامتك
*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

في واحد من الصفوة معاهم 
دة بكون ذي عاشقة النيل



مديدة حــــــــــــــــــارة : ياأخوي إنت ما بتوووووووووووووب .
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*احي البفلق لي ود التاج ده منو
*

----------


## africanu

*المثني طلعت عينا

بتفتل لينا في الصفحة مالك
*

----------


## africanu

*انتو قنوان دي شغاله 
صامت ولا شنو
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الطشاش في بلد العمي شوف</b></i>
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*افريكانو وقنوان  كجيتو افريكا اسبورت
*

----------


## africanu

*استاد كلو حفر
تقول مقابر الصحافة
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هههههه قنوان كجت افريكا سبورت
*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

المثني طلعت عينا

بتفتل لينا في الصفحة مالك




صفحتكم دي من يومها ملوشة زي ما قالت الشايقية (خلقي). 
بالعكس أنا داير أستعدلها ليكم !!!!!!

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

استاد كلو حفر
تقول مقابر الصحافة



مقابر الصحافة اجمل منو 
وكشافاتو اقوي اضاءة كمان
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*جابو التالت 
ليبيا فتحت
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*دا ما فريق نراهن عليهو والله ( حمام معفن عدييييييييل ) .
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

العارض الفتح البوست دا منو دايما بوستاتها بتمشى عكس مانتمنى ونشتهى









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

افريكانو وقنوان  كجيتو افريكا اسبورت




نحنا قبيل شن قلنا
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*جلافيط 
لاقو حمام ميت
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

نحنا قبيل شن قلنا



انته الجابك داخل شنو
مش قلت بوست كج
*

----------


## Almothanna

*كع 
أمانة ما وقع راجل . قرايبي ديل أمانة مابالغوا أشد الإنبلاغ . 
وافق شنٌ طبقة !!!!!


*

----------


## africanu

*هو لو مانحنا كانت بقت 
7-صفر
سسسساعدونا بالمويه البارده
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ياقنوااااااااااااااااااان 
افريكا اسبورت تعباااااااااااان
*

----------


## africanu

*عاشقة النيل 
حبابك من تاني
*

----------


## africanu

*دحين عاشقة النيل اون لاين
ولا نمشي مستشفي مكة
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يارب الوهم البكورك لينا دة تجيهو طوبة ولا حجر 
علشان تاني مايزيع للجلافيط
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هناياب قابلوا هناياب 
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*محمد كمال, acba77, africanu, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, اسماعيل, Ehab M. Ali, رياض عباس بخيت, عاشقة النيل, وداللعوته, قنوان

لا اسكت الله لك حسا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*خليفة طردوهو
*

----------


## africanu

*الحكم ده طاشي شبكه

اول مره اشوف لي حكم مابسجل اده منو كرت
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*لولا الحكم الرابع 
لظل خليفة لاعب 
والله الحكم عملا ظاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهرة
*

----------


## africanu

*محمد كمال

ماقلته كوج 

جاي تاني مالك
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الحكم ابو كرش المرتشي
*

----------


## africanu

*:ANSmile23::ANSmile23::ANSmile23::ANSmile23:

حاتم التاج ضيع ناس art
الله يستر علي ناس الشروق
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*قون في الزمن الضائع
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

محمد كمال

ماقلته كوج 

جاي تاني مالك



جاي اسلم علي الناس الهنا وقلت احتمال القى لي كباية شاي طايره ولا حاجه كدا
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*الظاهر الكج انا كل ما اكتب في البوست دا الهلال يجيب قون
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هدف من اوف سايد
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

جاي اسلم علي الناس الهنا وقلت احتمال القى لي كباية شاي طايره ولا حاجه كدا



شاي 
انته بوظته العلاقات مع قنوان
تاني شاي الا في دعاية (لبتون)
*

----------


## africanu

*اوف سسسسسسسسسسسسايد

قدر الليله وبكره
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

شاي 
انته بوظته العلاقات مع قنوان
تاني شاي الا في دعاية (لبتون)



انت من زمن شاى قنون نحن مع شاي جالبت الحظ السعيد نونا
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*:evil2::evil2::evil2::evil2::wulsh2n010937esxh8:
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة النيل
					

:evil2::evil2::evil2::evil2::wulsh2n010937esxh8:



 
الرصاص شنو ياعاشقه

عملتي ليك حركة مسسسسسسلحة
*

----------


## تينا

*ياخونا شكلكم مدورين اكتر من كورت امبارح الكور شكلها باعوه من بدري اسع التسلسل حقهم ماذي القوون الرابع
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*الكوره انتهت لكن الجلافيط عملوها كيف ماعارف لكن  اقول ليكم ناس تأكل غزال مشوي وناس تأكل حمام ميت
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مبروك للجماعة
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

الكوره انتهت لكن الجلافيط عملوها كيف ماعارف لكن  اقول ليكم ناس تأكل غزال مشوي وناس تأكل حمام ميت




انت عارف يا بكري فريق افريكا اسبورت ده طلع (نفخة) ساي بس وما عندهم التكتح واعتمدوا علي اللعب العنيف والضرب بدون كرة .. مع انهم قاعدين في السهلة .. وعندهم مجموعة من المشاكل في خطوط اللعب بتاعتهم .. بس تقول شنو رزق المساكين في المجانين
 
*

----------

